# Where are all the twin turbo vise reviews?



## CitationNeeded (Aug 14, 2021)

Basically what the title says. I'm building a bench and I'm looking at different vise options, if as advertised the twin turbo vise looks like exactly what I'm looking for, but I can't seem to find anyone actually talking about the experience of owning one.

I can really only find the original promotional materials. Which is a little concerning now that it's been out in the wild for over a year and seemingly no one is talking about it.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Put in twin turbo vise under the search port, hit enter, and it returned these.


----------



## CitationNeeded (Aug 14, 2021)

> Put in twin turbo vise under the search port, hit enter, and it returned these.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Well if you take a second to see what the search delivers you'll see that only one of those has someone who actually owns the vise, and they dont talk about it hardly at all. The others are threads from around the time of the original kickstarter or are threads where the twin turbo is recommended by someone who doesn't have one. The same is true for every other forum I've searched.

Ergo this thread.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, someone needs to be the first!
Question is, did it make it past kickstarter?


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Well, someone needs to be the first!
> Question is, did it make it past kickstarter?
> 
> - tvrgeek


Yes it did. My friend owns one, but due to life stuff, he hasn't had a chance to install it yet.

Adam Savage on the Tested youtube channel got one with the bench that Andy Klien (the guy who invented the twin turbo vise) made for him.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I know this thread is a couple months old, but I've just installed a twin turbo vise. First impressions are that it's a pretty well made product. I had a bit of confusion as the YouTube install video and the online 'written' instructions have some differences, but it's easy enough to work out. It's not a hard build, but it does take some fiddling to get it to function as smoothly as on the videos.

For me, the hardest part was squaring up and installing the bushings and threaded blocks under the bench. I'd like to be clear that has more to do with my workbench not being of the traditional style, thus it's more of a built up table than a woodworker's bench. As a result, there was more tweaking than I'd expect on a more traditional bench. That being said, it all worked out. I'm very happy with it thus far! I've only just started using it, but it's a solid addition over my York face vise that I've been using for the past 7ish years. I'm excited!

Pros: 
Functional, but I don't know how much I'll use the dual speed
Great grip, solid hold
Quality workmanship and design
Pretty to look at!

Cons:
Not cheap, but quality isn't…
Instructions could use some clarification, but not a big deal


----------

